# who's tried yoga?



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I was wondering how yoga has helped anyone, Im thinking of taking a class.


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

I started taking yoga two weeks ago, and it seems to help the pain very briefy. I think with time effects will last longer though, as you begin to incorporate them into your week more once you learn the movements. I think it is definitely worth a try, if not to ease the pain than to ease the tension from the pain (which in turn can help the pain). I find it incredibly relaxing, even when I have bad pain.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi allinknots:I've never done yoga for pain myself, but I've heard other people say it's had positive results.Good luck!







JeanG


----------



## Panacea (May 21, 2002)

I took a class about 2 years ago and I've been doing yoga on and off since then. I tend to be religious about doing it during an IBS flare-up because I find it helps me gain focus and calm my anxiety. I'm in the middle of a flare-up right now (1 month so far) and everyday before work I've been getting up about 30min - 1 hr early to take the time to calm myself with yoga. Message me if you have other questions.~Amber


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I did yoga religiously when I was in my 20s. I loved it then but I don't think I would like it now for some reason. I enjoy working out and walking. I tried Pilates and I do like that.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Rita:I've heard good things about Pilates, also. These days I just do a lot of walking for my exercise.Hi allinknots:Keep us posted on which class you take, and how you like it.







JeanG


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

allinknots~Your name suggests you should take yoga!







I do yoga three times a week with a video tape. (There is a huge selection at collagevideo.com or your local Target/KMart.) It helps me in many ways:-Relaxes my muscles, allowing me to sleep much more soundly and allowing my digestion to normalize.-Relaxes my breathing, which helps me "feel" what it's like to breathe without holding my breath (which all of us seem to do).-It helps me practice "quieting" my mind. Which means that I have a chance to not think about IBS AND that I can learn how it feels to be in the present. I can then use that strategy when I feel icky.I highly recommend it. It's relaxing and it doesn't hurt to stabilize your hormones and digestion once a day!Good luck!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi allinknotsid you find anything yet?







JeanG


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

well, they have a class where Im signed up at to work out and its in with the membership fee, so I dont have to pay any extra. I also bought a Denise Austin tape that has yoga and pilates on it so Im going to try both inbetween working out.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi allinknots:It sounds like fun!!!







Yoga is supposed to be very relaxing, and helpful. Keep us updated on how it goes.







JeanG


----------

